# Blood testing availability in the UK ?



## Lazer (May 4, 2011)

My GP won't play and Dr Limited aren't accepting mail order blood :sad: Anyone know where I can get blood work done in the UK (full like Dr Limited) ?

Cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Try your local needle exchange mate!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dont understand why people GPs dont do it

mine always does mine no problems had them done ysday tested me for a lot.

just went in asked him got a form in and out in 5 minuets.


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe it's different here in Northern Ireland, but you don't have to see you're GP to get him to give you the wee pink card with the things you want tested on it, to be able to see the nurse and get bloods done.

I just walk into reception and say I want to see the nurse, she takes my name, and I join the nurse queue. Then I tell her what I want done and it gets done. Since it's my taxes that pay for the NHS I'm entitled to have bloods done any time I please... Are you sure it's not the same UK-wide? Have you tried just going to reception and bypassing your bell-end GP..?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

fletch_belfast said:


> Since it's my taxes that pay for the NHS I'm entitled to have bloods done any time I please...


eh, i think that explains why NHS got into trouble.

(not pointing at you, just saying human nature in general)


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

fletch_belfast said:


> Maybe it's different here in Northern Ireland, but you don't have to see you're GP to get him to give you the wee pink card with the things you want tested on it, to be able to see the nurse and get bloods done.
> 
> I just walk into reception and say I want to see the nurse, she takes my name, and I join the nurse queue. Then I tell her what I want done and it gets done. Since it's my taxes that pay for the NHS I'm entitled to have bloods done any time I please... Are you sure it's not the same UK-wide? Have you tried just going to reception and bypassing your bell-end GP..?


x2 mines the same and im west mids just ask the nurse jobs a done(has to be in certain day in the morning though)

and if your docs dont go needle exchange and if they dotn then the warehouse does!


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

narraboth said:


> eh, i think that explains why NHS got into trouble.
> 
> (not pointing at you, just saying human nature in general)


What a strangely offensive thing to say.

I highly doubt that the very small percentage of the UK population that do juice, and have bloods taken maybe a couple of times a year, has had any effect on the state of the NHS... the percentage of the entire health budget these blood tests account for is immeasurably small I'm sure.

And if it's somehow an evil element of human nature to pay money for something and actually expect something in return, let's say a few cheap blood tests for example, that come to nowhere near the amount of tax you have, and will pay, into the system within your lifetime, then we are all very, very evil people; by your standards.

But anyway, smack-heads get methadone, but the OP Lazer gets denied some simple bloodwork, so he can monitor his own health, by yet another **** GP on a power trip? Hmm. Something is wrong with the way people think.


----------



## Lazer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone - returned to GP, got a much more supportive Doctor and I'm now booked in for full work


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

fletch_belfast said:


> What a strangely offensive thing to say.
> 
> I highly doubt that the very small percentage of the UK population that do juice, and have bloods taken maybe a couple of times a year, has had any effect on the state of the NHS... the percentage of the entire health budget these blood tests account for is immeasurably small I'm sure.
> 
> ...


What's destroying the NHS is paying for all the millions of illegal immigrants that come to the UK for free health care and a free house.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

What did you say to get a blood test via docs?... Reps await.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

do u guys get ur test levels tested or is there no point, also whats the best time, before, during or after a cycle?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends what you want tested really. Before, during and after if possible. If not then after cycle bloods to ensure that you've recovered adequatley is the best bet.

(or if youre running a longer cycle with multiple compounds, during would be a good option to determine whether you should continue).


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Might go to an NHS hospital when im home see if i can get myself a free house


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

fletch_belfast said:


> What a strangely offensive thing to say.
> 
> I highly doubt that the very small percentage of the UK population that do juice, and have bloods taken maybe a couple of times a year, has had any effect on the state of the NHS... the percentage of the entire health budget these blood tests account for is immeasurably small I'm sure.
> 
> ...


I have to say I agree with this.

AAS-related issues are probably a minuscule part of the NHS budget in comparison to say care of the elderly, hip replacements, type II diabetes medication, alcohol-related injury etc.

Not to say it isn't a waste of money (IMO) but at the end of the day every person is entitled to treatment and care not matter their walk in life.


----------



## mattsimo (Apr 17, 2011)

Do u have to tell them uve been on gear to get the blood done or will they just do it for your own peace of mind


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

I just ask receptionist for a liver function test with the nurse. Mine seems to have a 'don't ask, don't tell' policy


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Strangly enough i went to my gp yesterday for spot treatment and asked if i can get bloods done again, i got them done about jan last year and she said well yes but what am i telling them to look for i said well its gear related! she was like its not meant for this, if its being caused by somthing im choosing to do i should go and pay for it, i just turned around and asked for the doctors name who i used last time and i made an oppintment with him instead..

it annoys me because of all the people coming into the country getting on the nhs and all i wanted was a blood test once a year and there was aproblem!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

When doing blood tests, what is it we need to know before going on a cycle? I'm due to start in January and need to get one done before hand. Just wondered what i need to find out?


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

I have mine done about a week after the last oral day. Have blood pressure and liver enzymes checked. Not sure about what wants checking before starting.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I aalso need some done if I ring up the surgery tommorrow what shall I say? Can I have a blood test form please? I she say why then what's the best answer to give? Truth or lie I don't give a sh1t lol


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

What about Local NHS Walk in clinics, will they do bloodwork?

Do you guys give a reason why you want it done, or just ask regardless?


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Rav. I just phone and ask for a nurses appointment


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I done the phone call this morning  asked to speak to someone about having a bloodtest. She asked for my number and the GP called me back 20mins later... I said to him I bought some pills of the Internet labelled under prohormones I didn't know they were actually active steroids and found out they are methylated, I've been using them for 6 weeks and am worried about liver values an also cholesterol etc.... He said i suggest stop taking them and I can give a blood test form just come pick it up. Sorted!

But he did also mention I had my liver checkedback in may! How many times I will be able to say this story I dont know lol


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to bring a 2 year old thread back to life but didn't think it was worth making my own when there was already one on the forum.

Just wanted to get up to date experiences on this as I am after getting my blood work done. Is my GP the best option or this there an alternative I can choose to use?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Pulse Health Screening. Very quick efficient service.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Pulse Health Screening. Very quick efficient service.


Is this service offered national? And do you need to pay for there services?

Cheers


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

My local needle exchange provide this service along with testing test levels aswell


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

godspeed said:


> Is this service offered national? And do you need to pay for there services?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, they send you the kit, you get your blood taken (i use drop in centre) then post it off.

You do pay though.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

You can always pay to go private, I emailed spire a private hospital is liverpool and for a full blood test it's £400 lol are they for real!


----------



## dexter80 (Feb 15, 2013)

I get mine from here http://www.bloodtestingservice.com/

you get the results the same day by e-mail and they also send you a copy which usually arrives the next day. you cant beat the m pricewise, they're dirt cheap.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

A potential first cycle is a long way off for me, a year at least but I like to get my research done.

Is there any information as to which values need checking and how to interpret these? For example on a simple first cycle of D-bol / Test-E for 12-16 weeks.


----------



## dnxloaded (Mar 22, 2013)

Why would the NHS be testing a person for Testosterone, FSH, SHBG, etc.? When I've had bloodtests on the NHS it has been about liver function, protein, white blood cells and blood counts. I don't think I could walk in and demand anything let alone hormonal test with out a good reason for them to be checked.

Anyway I am looking to have it done privately, £200 for a full sett of Test, FSH, LH, SHBG and Prolactin. Do you guys think that is a fair price tag or?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got mine tested today, free of charge. I already had my testosterone levels checked before and they came back at 397, extremely poor level for a 21 year old who has never touched a steroid in their life. Lets see what my results are!


----------

